# The Court of Last Battle by R.C. Black - My Own High Fantasy - Novella - IN the Works!



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi All!

So, instead of the High Fantasy Novel first, I am starting my High Fantasy with a Novella called: "_The Court of Last Battle", _with the same High Fantasy Character as in the novel.

Here's my starting description for the story:

"_Starved...
Cold...
Frozen to the Bone and Jagged at the Core...
Sleeping in literal fox dens, falsely accused, will a dreaded Trial by Combat save the life of a young drifter by the name of Branwen? And will old Royal secrets and acts of banditry destroy the reputation of the Greatest Archer in Arundur? Branwen must use all her wits, tricks, and skills of survival to ensure her reputation is saved and more importantly her life, in the dreaded tundra and sleet capped mountains of Laurion."

Let me know what you think so far!


Coming soon!

CL_


----------



## Miguel (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you for sharing!.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 29, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Thank you for sharing!.


Welcome!!



CL


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Years!   



_CL_


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 1, 2020)

I designed my Main Character really quick to give you a look of how my character appears.

I hope you enjoy it!

CL


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 23, 2020)

Any new content?^^


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 23, 2020)

BTW


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Any new content?^^


Not yet, and the reason I edited out a big chunk of my work here is that it's too revealing of my story, and I don't want it stolen. XD

CL


----------

